# Архив старых тем >  Inge Look и её неунывающие старушки

## Mazaykina

Нашла случайно в интернете. Какой позитив!!! Какие бабуси! Настроение сразу поднялось от просмотра этих картин. А у вас?
Здесь выложено много. А вот официального сайта не наша.

----------


## marinastyle

нашла твоих баушек..и официальный..больше блог,чем сайт..,но чо-то..размеры не фпечатлили сильно.Ссылку где-то сохранила..,но ..,если это через ФШ увеличивать..поймёшь в итоге,что потратила время....и не так ,чтобы зря,но не на пользу=100% :Aga:

----------


## Milahca

Действительно чудо - бабулькь. Так и расплылась в улыбке.

----------


## Veruna

забавно, позитивно

----------


## Куралеська

увидела себя и сестрёнку в будущем...Смеялась от души. Спасибо за позитив!

----------


## frontovik

)))))))))))))лет так через 25 сами такими будем!)))))))))))))

----------


## elena-perla

Классные бабуськи!!! Дай Бог и нам в таком возрасте творить такое! )))

----------


## Люсик

Такие бабули классные  :Aga: :biggrin: Правда, в реальной жизни, такие встречаются не часто, а если и встречаются, то помнишь таких всю жизнь. У нас в доме жила такая бабуля. Баба Вера. Я была школьницей, а ей было 90 лет. Она была, что называется, "живее всех живых". Она вообще из деревни приехала. Спокойно закидывала на плечо тяжеленный мешок, ходила, можно даже сказать бегала, везде по своим делам. Всё весело, с улыбкой. Одинраз поднимаюсь по лестнице, а она сидит прямо на площадке, с прялкой и прядёт пряжу! Говорит мне :Вот соседи попросили посторожить, а что я так буду , без дела сидеть, вот, думаю, попряду маленько. До сих пор жалею, что была настолько несообразительна, что не попросила научить прясть на настоящей прялке.

----------


## АннаМария

Вот и я полюбовалась на страрушек! Какие они веселые и озорные! Да здравствует вечная весна души!

----------

